# Nikon camera and software.



## DennisM (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok 

I will be receiving very soon a d40x and 18-55mm lens.

Are there any Nikon owners/users here that have used the Camera Control |Pro 2 software? 

Is this lens adequate for taking close up pics of pens? If only so so, what lens should I be on the look out for?

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## DennisM (Dec 7, 2009)

Think I might have found the first lens I will be looking for for this setup..

AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm F1.8 G 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0902/09020901nikon35mm1p8.asp


----------



## alphageek (Dec 7, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Think I might have found the first lens I will be looking for for this setup..
> 
> AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm F1.8 G
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/news/0902/09020901nikon35mm1p8.asp



NICE!!!!!

I think you may get decent pictures with the kit lens, but that is a NICE looking  lense.   I think the Canon equivalent is about twice that.   That is a perfect replacement for the "nifty fifty" on a crop sensor.

You would be VERY happy with a fast prime like that, and not just for pen pics.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 7, 2009)

1.8 .. sounds like some bright glass..


----------



## Whaler (Dec 7, 2009)

I have the Nikon D70 with the 18 - 70 mm lens and it does a fine job on pen pictures. If I were to buy a specific lens for macros it would be the Sigma 50 mm F2.8 macro. That 35mm Nikon lens looks nice but it won't do anything that your kit lens won't.

I use Photo Shop Elements for photo editing, Gimp also works pretty good and it's free.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 7, 2009)

piccasa3  will also do the job and its free. I use it for run of the mill editing .The 35 lens will not give any real advantage over the 18-55. Better recomendation might be a 70-300 telephoto. Cameta camera on ebay has good prices and great service I use them often. Portraits are usually done within the 55-105 range. You would be well advised to invest in a good tripod and remote shutter release. That will help with your pen pictures as much as anything.


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't overlook the 50mm f/1.8.  It's tack sharp and half the price of the 35mm.

For software I have (and use) Capture NX2 and highly recommend it.  It's easy to use and very powerful for the money.  Not quite as elaborate as Lightroom but it gets the job done for half the price.

Be sure and download the latest version of ViewNX and Nikon Transfer.  They're handy to have around.  I've never had any need for Camera Control |Pro 2.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 7, 2009)

mredburn said:


> piccasa3 will also do the job and its free. I use it for run of the mill editing .The 35 lens will not give any real advantage over the 18-55. Better recomendation might be a 70-300 telephoto. Cameta camera on ebay has good prices and great service I use them often. Portraits are usually done within the 55-105 range. You would be well advised to invest in a good tripod and remote shutter release. That will help with your pen pictures as much as anything.


 
So a good added lens might be Nikon 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 ED AF-D with aperture ring, I can pick up a used one in like new condition for 125.00

And to the rest thanks for the input, just found out camera shipped to me thismorning usps from texas! If I am lucky will have it mid week.

lens will be a purchase next month but wanted to start looking now.

First things are a few SD cards, the remote, and a larger tripod, the little table top one just doesnt cut it.

Also am going to re do my light box and add a couple more lights to it.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 7, 2009)

Also Get the fastest speed memory you can buy IT makes a difference a big difference. 2 4gig cards will last you quite a while until you really get caughtup in it. I have set up both my daughter and wifes cousin with the D40x package with the 18-55 and 70-300 lenses. It will do almost everything you will want to do. Mike


----------



## DennisM (Dec 7, 2009)

mredburn said:


> Also Get the fastest speed memory you can buy IT makes a difference a big difference. 2 4gig cards will last you quite a while until you really get caughtup in it. I have set up both my daughter and wifes cousin with the D40x package with the 18-55 and 70-300 lenses. It will do almost everything you will want to do. Mike


 
Any recomendation on cards to pickup localy? Like from any of the retail places?

Or is class 2 a good speed to go with? SanDisk - 4GB Secure Digital High Capacity 14.99..


----------



## mredburn (Dec 7, 2009)

we use the Sandisc ultra 2 Our office depot carries them at about 39.00 doesnt matter where you buy them just check the speed on the card. You can always start with a couple of those and then when you find your having to wait for the camera to transfer pictures you  will ned to get faster cards. At first you probably wont need the faster speed but eventually you will.


----------



## WildcatHollow (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pen Lenses and Off Line Memory*

The most effective product macro lens you can get is from 90 to 105 prime focus macro lens. That will give you up to 1-1 macro, and allow you to stand back from the product far enough so that you can get some flexibility with your lighting. The shorter your focal length (i.e. 35mm) the closer you'll have to get to your product in order to fill the frame with it. You also get more flexibility with your depth of field.

You can get an off brand 100mm macro from Tamaron or Tokina that will shoot good enough so 90% of your image viewers won't be able to tell whether it's a Nikon or not.

As for compact flash: the biggest obstacle to file transfer is the size of the file. If your photos are going to end up on the internet (at 72dpi), there's no need to shoot 12mp photos. Use the "Qual" button on your Nikon, and wrack the image size back to to S and Basic. You'll still get a file that has four times the resolution of a web image, and under 1mp. 

That'sll speed up your transfers. Save the big MPs for family pix that you're going to print.

Regards,

t.


----------

